# Root of America's Problems?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Immorality & contempt for liberty | TribLIVE


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Immorality & contempt for liberty | TribLIVE


yes, seeing to it that the poor & eldely have a somewhat decent life shurley must be the root cause of us problems. And since you dont, life in the us really really sucks for people without money, you must at this point be doing really well? And yes you are if you are really really rich, but they still want more from you, so off to work for freedom!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Immorality & contempt for liberty | TribLIVE


 I agree 100% on this one .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, seeing to it that the poor & eldely have a somewhat decent life shurley must be the root cause of us problems. And since you dont, life in the us really really sucks for people without money, you must at this point be doing really well? And yes you are if you are really really rich, but they still want more from you, so off to work for freedom!


You seem to have missed the point.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> You seem to have missed the point.


That their perception of freedom/morality for the rich really screws things up for the poor but benefits the rich, and therefore is a universal truth and "good"? Or was it some other point I missed?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> That their perception of freedom/morality for the rich really screws things up for the poor but benefits the rich, and therefore is a universal truth and "good"? Or was it some other point I missed?


Yup. You totally missed the point.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> That their perception of freedom/morality for the rich really screws things up for the poor but benefits the rich, and therefore is a universal truth and "good"? Or was it some other point I missed?


Try once more, you missed it again.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

so then say what the point is?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> so then say what the point is?


What's the point?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> What's the point?


Now that at least was funny


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> so then say what the point is?


Here's another scenario...

Say I walk up to my good friend Swedishsocialist and pull out my concealed handgun (because Lord knows I'd never Open Carry, but I digress). So I pull out my gun and my handcuffs and say, Swede, give me $50 so Uncle Sugar Slippy can buy our good friend Denton a bottle of Ripple. Denton really needs a bottle of Ripple cuz he ain't got no sense to get one on his own. If you don't give me $50 bucks, I'll make your life real damn difficult and maybe even put you in the slammer.

Now everyone knows that a bottle of Ripple don't cost no $50 bucks, but hey, Uncle Sugar Slippy got to feed the machine right! So I take my share and I give some to Targetshooter who is processing the paperwork then to Camel who is distributing the cool little credit card looking thingy and mails it to Denton so he can go down to Arklatex' Bottle Shop to get his $5 bottle of ripple.

Sounds like a good thing right?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Here's another scenario...
> 
> Say I walk up to my good friend Swedishsocialist and pull out my concealed handgun (because Lord knows I'd never Open Carry, but I digress). So I pull out my gun and my handcuffs and say, Swede, give me $50 so Uncle Sugar Slippy can buy our good friend Denton a bottle of Ripple. Denton really needs a bottle of Ripple cuz he ain't got no sense to get one on his own. If you don't give me $50 bucks, I'll make your life real damn difficult and maybe even put you in the slammer.
> 
> ...


No, and that is not a relevant comparison, it is kind of retarded IMO.

Say that a society has rules that all must follow. These rules make some really rich (funny enough the same people that made the rules). But there are others that have a really shitty life and lives in constant misery & fear. Now the rich tells you that it is immoral to "force" them to somewhat adapt the rules so that those that is most worse off do get a fighting chance to have a decent life, and you think "sounds fair, should not force them, because forcing is evil" and at the same time ignoring totaly who made the rules that forces the poor to live a shitty life.

But you can always pray for them to get a better life? Like back in europe during the middle ages, one prayed for a good afterlife because this one here on earth was really terrible, nevereding workload for the rich. Good luck with that. 

EDIT: What does "maybe even put you in the slammer." mean?

And one more thougt, usually gov do know how to get a fair price on stuff, they can get things really cheap when buying in bulk. Why the us gov is so totally useless when making deals, well, I have no clue.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone from the UK once said, "socialism is fine until you run out of people to pay for it". Let's all just quit our jobs and expect the government to take care of us.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Some from the UK once said, "socialism is fine until you run out of people to pay for it". Let's all just quit our jobs and expect the government to take care of us.


that is not how it works. But thats what you have been thougt.

Socialists dont run out of other peoples money, that is capitalsim  You see, socialistic gov dont keep the money, they spread it around and then tax it, spread it around again and so on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> that is not how it works. But thats what you have been thougt.
> 
> Socialists dont run out of other peoples money, that is capitalsim  You see, socialistic gov dont keep the money, they spread it around and then tax it, spread it around again and so on.


Economics seems to be a difficult thing.

You say socialism spreads the money around. Where does it get the money?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If people are not working how do they pay the tax on this money that keeps going around and around?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Economics seems to be a difficult thing.
> 
> You say socialism spreads the money around. Where does it get the money?


well that depends were the money is to start with? Or what is your point?

You must understand that in a socialist economy the rich are doing just fine, we have more per capita billionares then the us for example and still life for the poor is way better in sweden then the us. But life for the really rich is somewhat better in the states. Diffrent systems, diffrent outcomes.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

About 47% of the US population either pays no income tax or receives more back in a form of a rebate than they paid into the system. 

The US does not have a pure capitalist system and is easily manipulated by the very rich and politically connected through the law makers ( who are all bought and paid for). That being said it has become that way because the people have allowed it. The people do not vote, they vote uninformed, they do not call out unconstitutional actions or demand accountability of their elected officials. 

It is correctable but it will take work. Even with all the problems we have, The US is still the only country I want to live in.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Why even have money? Why not you walk into any store, grab what you want and walk out!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Why even have money? Why not you walk into any store, grab what you want and walk out!


Not everyone lives in ST Louis or was it Baltimore..... Lmao


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The lady next door lived to be very old. When she could no longer take care of her yard, we all took turns doing it for her.

That is true charity, and it came from the heart.

The government doesn't do charity. It can't, as it can't do anything from its own resources. Everything it has, it takes from others.

Now, what if the government took care of the old widow's yard?

An agency would be created. Bureaucrats would be appointed. Overseers would be required as well as straw bosses to mete out the jobs to the people who clean up the yards. Those who clean the yards do a sloppy job because they really don't care as they don't know the old people they are supposed to be serving.
All of this costs a lot more than just the amount necessary to clean up a yard, and who pays for it? Not the government, because it has no money of its own. It comes from those who pay taxes, of course. 

Now, who claims credit for doing this? The government. That it is inefficient and did nothing on its own is not mentioned. 

But there is worse, yet!

What happens to the people. Simple. Because the government does everything for the people, the people don't do anything for each other. After all, isn't that the government's job?
The people now become self-absorbed and don't bother with people who are in need. Heck, they get so self-absorbed they don't even bother to procreate. Because of this, the government imports people from other countries to replace the decreasing demographics. The imported people don't give a hoot about the indigenous people. As a matter of fact, they want those people gone. They want to replace those indigenous, self-absorbed people and their government.

All because you are too damned sorry to help others out of the kindness of your heart.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Why even have money? Why not you walk into any store, grab what you want and walk out!


beacuse that is illegal and really a shitty thing do to? Do you actually think there is any place in the world were this is acutally ok?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Economics seems to be a difficult thing.
> 
> You say socialism spreads the money around. Where does it get the money?


Swede, did you miss this question?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The socialist form of government is the most demanding, demeaning, and ignorant form of government ever devised.

It is no different from an absolute, bare knuckles, no-holds-barred monarchy, . . . other than in the monarchy, there is a singular ruling figurehead, . . . making the rules as he/she sees fit, . . . with no ability by anyone else to make changes.

The singular difference is the socialists do it as a party / caucus / congress / parliament or other organized group of thugs, thieves, liars, connivers, back-stabbers, and crooks, . . . but the monarchy has a throne with one or two doing the ruling / rule making.

I like the idea that the USA was originally founded upon: he who does not work, shall not eat. Captain John Smith enforced that ideal as the ministers preached it from the pulpits of the colonies _(2 Thessalonians 3:10 (KJV)..........this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. )
_

Socialism / communism / etc. are nothing more than legitimized and legalized thievery: taking the rewards of one's labor and using them to sustain another.

I agree there must be taxes for the military, for roads, for infrastructure: but taxing the working so the lazy, slothful, and unwilling can lay around and think up more ways to get more off the worker's backs, . . . that is just wrong, . . . there is no other word to describe it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> beacuse that is illegal and really a shitty thing do to? Do you actually think there is any place in the world were this is acutally ok?


How do you figure?

The government can pay for it. You know; spread around that money it has, right?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> The lady next door lived to be very old. When she could no longer take care of her yard, we all took turns doing it for her.
> 
> That is true charity, and it came from the heart.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really shitty way to solve the problem.

Here it works like this, if one has a body that makes it unable to take care of once basics needs the local athorities are resposible to support the person. This do not ever include yardwork, but things like see to it they can shop (or shop for them) and clean their homes and such things. The burocrasy is minimal to keep the system working, but those that do the work are properly paid.

So what happens if there is an old person that want a nice garden, but cant see to it themselfs? Well... that´s their problem and is sometimed solved by neigbours or family or sometimes it is not solved and the garden becomes "wild" and that happens to. It is ok to dont give a shit about your garden in Sweden, it is your property - but the nighbours might not invite you to barbecues as much 

And there is the option of old peoples homes, they can also sell the house and move into a place that is adapted for people that has a low capacity to take care of them self due to high age.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where does the government get the money to pay for the services?

By the way, the government here doesn't pay for yard care; that was an illustration for those who are incapable of moderate to complex thought.

So, again, where does the government get the cash to pay for anything?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Swede, did you miss this question?


no, the question was really not that relevant.

here in sweden, when the socialist won the gov (in election) Sweden was poor as it always had been (kind of). So their focus was how do we improve things, what do we need to do to rasie the standard of living for everyone? You cant tax people that are poor, and you cant grow without production. So the focus was grow the industry (it was acutally growing before they took power to), but see to it that everyone that was involved got their share of the growth. People should not suffer when there is an aboundence, but be prepared to do it when there was none.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Did some reading on socialism.

Utopia, where everyone works for at least two years on the communal farms and people change houses every 10 years so that no one develops pride of possession. Money has been abolished, and people are free to take what they need from common storehouses. All the Utopians live simply, moreover, so that they are able to meet their needs with only a few hours of work a day, leaving the rest for leisure


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Did some reading on socialism.
> 
> Utopia, where everyone works for at least two years on the communal farms and people change houses every 10 years so that no one develops pride of possession. Money has been abolished, and people are free to take what they need from common storehouses. All the Utopians live simply, moreover, so that they are able to meet their needs with only a few hours of work a day, leaving the rest for leisure


you do understand that this is case in the nation Nowere that shares its border to Narnia and Eldorado, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> no, the question was really not that relevant.
> 
> here in sweden, when the socialist won the gov (in election) Sweden was poor as it always had been (kind of). So their focus was how do we improve things, what do we need to do to rasie the standard of living for everyone? You cant tax people that are poor, and you cant grow without production. So the focus was grow the industry (it was acutally growing before they took power to), but see to it that everyone that was involved got their share of the growth. People should not suffer when there is an aboundence, but be prepared to do it when there was none.


Oh, but it is relevant. Why not answer it, either way?

Production grows when government gets out of the way of the people. Business builds the economy, not the government.

Charity is something that is done from the heart. Taking under threat to give to another is extortion.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, but it is relevant. Why not answer it, either way?
> 
> Production grows when government gets out of the way of the people. Business builds the economy, not the government.
> 
> Charity is something that is done from the heart. Taking under threat to give to another is extortion.


No, acutally, economy grows when the gov is heavily involved, or were. Yours is heavily involved in weapons, so you produce a lots of weapons. 
All nations that has gotten out of powerty has done so with heavy gouverment involvment.

Saying that those that suffer should depend on charity (that also keeps them dependent forever) is a really immoral way to see the world in my opinion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> You seem to have missed the point.


You think he missed the point..lol I think that the article almost made his little head explode before he stopped reading 1/3 of the way through


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> You think he missed the point..lol I think that the article almost made his little head explode before he stopped reading 1/3 of the way through


a little late to the party are we?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Not everyone lives in ST Louis or was it Baltimore..... Lmao


Baltimore


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> No, and that is not a relevant comparison, it is kind of retarded IMO.
> 
> Say that a society has rules that all must follow. These rules make some really rich (funny enough the same people that made the rules). But there are others that have a really shitty life and lives in constant misery & fear. Now the rich tells you that it is immoral to "force" them to somewhat adapt the rules so that those that is most worse off do get a fighting chance to have a decent life, and you think "sounds fair, should not force them, because forcing is evil" and at the same time ignoring totaly who made the rules that forces the poor to live a shitty life.
> 
> ...


You may not think it is a fair comparison..but if you do not pay taxes you go to jail!!! what are our taxes used for... 
My tax money is used to support companies that perform abortions, make chemicals that are used on our food, and lots of other things I am opposed to...

I would never give money to a crack whore to support her 5 children by 5 different guys but the government takes my money at gun point

this may help


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> You may not think it is a fair comparison..*but if you do not pay taxes you go to jail!*!! what are our taxes used for...
> My tax money is used to support companies that perform abortions, make chemicals that are used on our food, and lots of other things I am opposed to...
> 
> I would never give money to a crack whore to support her 5 children by 5 different guys but the government takes my money at gun point


Well, i acutally dont pay my taxes myself, they are taken from my salary before I get it, or those that pays the salary are responsible for paying my taxes. So I cant end up in jail if they screws up, and hardly they either, it is not that easy to get in a jail in sweden, we dont like to lock people up.

Crack is not a thing in sweden, but if a mother is a druggie well then her kids will not live with her, they will end up with their dads or get fosterparents of some kind. She will get some help, but druggies here might end up homeless if she dont acutally get her shit togheter.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

But, but, I was under the impression there would be no homeless, the gov took care of everyone. Seriously though, what percent of your wages does the Gov take each week/bi-weekly/monthly? Are there tax brackets like the USA?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> That their perception of freedom/morality for the rich really screws things up for the poor but benefits the rich, and therefore is a universal truth and "good"? Or was it some other point I missed?


Since you've obviously missed the point, maybe you had better not comment on Americans and our society. You don't seem to have any kind of understanding of us.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> But, but, I was under the impression there would be no homeless, the gov took care of everyone.


to a degree that is the case, or was, our present situation with huge influx of immigrants are putting heavy strains on our system. But if you are a citizen it is kind of hard to end up homeless. It dont happen because of economic despair (well, if someone acutally dont care to pay their bills they get kicked out) but it might happen becase you are disturbing the neighbors in an apartmentcomplex, and gets kicked out for that reason.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Someone from the UK once said, "socialism is fine until you run out of people to pay for it". Let's all just quit our jobs and expect the government to take care of us.


Spoken by the eloquent Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> to a degree that is the case, or was, our present situation with huge influx of immigrants are putting heavy strains on our system. But if you are a citizen it is kind of hard to end up homeless. It dont happen because of economic despair (well, if someone acutally dont care to pay their bills they get kicked out) but it might happen becase you are disturbing the neighbors in an apartmentcomplex, and gets kicked out for that reason.


Seriously though, what percent of your wages does the Gov take each week/bi-weekly/monthly? Are there tax brackets like the USA? Just curious.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Try once more, you missed it again.


SS, not being a smartass which I am at times, you did miss the point.

I am not that bright, but even with a intellect handicap, I was able to grasp the point without reading more than once.

YOU pay those taxes one way or the other, by deduction or active overt payment, regardless, they get the monies from you.

The rest of the analysis I will leave to you.

By the by, hope you can get over the rim with your family when the EU implodes under the crescent moon.

We may have problems here, however they pale compared to what is coming to your neighborhood in the coming year.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Seriously though, what percent of your wages does the Gov take each week/bi-weekly/monthly? Are there tax brackets like the USA? Just curious.


They have a graduated system. The highest rate started at about $88,000 in 2014. The rate was 56% with the employer kicking in another 31.4%. By comparison, the highest rate in the US for 2014 was 39.6% on incomes between $406,000 and $457,000 depending on filing status. There was also social security and medicare of 7.65% up to about $117,000 and 1.45% above that. Social security and medicare were matched by the employer.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Root of America's problems....

1. Democrats
2. Free loaders
3. Illegal aliens
4. Communist/socialist
5. Stupid programs the government have no business being involved in.
6. Sanctuary cities that breeds and protects criminals.
7. IRS
8. EPA
9. ATF
10. Homeland security

Over all, most of the problems in the USA is caused by the federal government.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

6811 said:


> Root of America's problems....
> 
> 1. Democrats
> 2. Free loaders
> ...


Yep, and the ones not caused by the federal government are caused by the state governments and federal courts.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Seriously though, what percent of your wages does the Gov take each week/bi-weekly/monthly? Are there tax brackets like the USA? Just curious.


Im taxed at 30 %, Im kind of sligtly above averge in pay. But the more you make, the more you are taxed, it tops out at 57 % for those that make the most (And that is the worlds highest taxes in the world, regarding this). But it works like this, the first 2 500 dollars (but in swedish crowns) are tax free, they are all yours. then the more you earn, the more you are taxed, but you are not more taxed on the money before it, so the first 50 000 dollars (just examples, dont have the exact numbers) are taxed at one rate, then the next 100 000 dollars you make are taxed higher, and so on.

I might add there is one tax that is volentary, and that is churchtax (around 1 % of earned yearly income), that is ok to opt out of, and I think it is about 20 - 30 % of people in sweden that dont pay taxes to the swedish church and keeps the money for them self.

Then there is a VAT tax, and other taxes, like special taxes on fuel, I think we pay 5 times as much here for gas as you do.

But if one sees only to taxes one dont get the whole picture. People that get kids get extra cash each month and lots of paid time to spend whit the family. We have free education, one of my daughters is studing at a university and I dont pay for that, she get paid to study. If I need healthcare I get it, we have the worlds safets roads that is in good shape, and so on. We are heavly taxed yes, but we get a lot for our money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Where does the government get the money to pay for the services?
> 
> By the way, _*the government here doesn't pay for yard care*_; that was an illustration for those who are incapable of moderate to complex thought.
> 
> So, again, where does the government get the cash to pay for anything?


But it does pay for Ripple in many cases!


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Root of all problems: A selfish heart followed closely by an uninformed public.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Im taxed at 30 %, Im kind of sligtly above averge in pay. But the more you make, the more you are taxed, it tops out at 57 % for those that make the most (And that is the worlds highest taxes in the world, regarding this). But it works like this, the first 2 500 dollars (but in swedish crowns) are tax free, they are all yours. then the more you earn, the more you are taxed, but you are not more taxed on the money before it, so the first 50 000 dollars (just examples, dont have the exact numbers) are taxed at one rate, then the next 100 000 dollars you make are taxed higher, and so on.
> 
> I might add there is one tax that is volentary, and that is churchtax (around 1 % of earned yearly income), that is ok to opt out of, and I think it is about 20 - 30 % of people in sweden that dont pay taxes to the swedish church and keeps the money for them self.
> 
> Then there is a VAT tax, and other taxes, like special taxes on fuel, I think we pay 5 times as much here for gas as you do.


My wife is from Peru, her sister once said, I'm voting for Clinton cause he's going to give us this and that. Informed her the gov does not give anything without taking from someone else. She had a cash nanny job at the time. Once she started paying taxes she had a hissy fit, There's no free lunch.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> SS, not being a smartass which I am at times, you did miss the point.
> 
> I am not that bright, but even with a intellect handicap, I was able to grasp the point without reading more than once.
> 
> ...


but you see, that point I got, but it really dont hold up so I argued against it.

muslim immigrants are an entierly diffrent story, there we have more of a common ground.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's another scenario...
> 
> Say I walk up to my good friend Swedishsocialist and pull out my concealed handgun (because Lord knows I'd never Open Carry, but I digress). So I pull out my gun and my handcuffs and say, Swede, give me $50 so Uncle Sugar Slippy can buy our good friend Denton a bottle of Ripple. Denton really needs a bottle of Ripple cuz he ain't got no sense to get one on his own. If you don't give me $50 bucks, I'll make your life real damn difficult and maybe even put you in the slammer.
> 
> ...


Slippy, I'll PM you later with a new list of "potential" voluntary contributors. Arklatex and I have been discussing how we can keep up with Denton's large thirst. More paper work for Targetshooter and more fun for you. This socialism scam is OK.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, i acutally dont pay my taxes myself, they are taken from my salary before I get it, or those that pays the salary are responsible for paying my taxes. So I cant end up in jail if they screws up, and hardly they either, it is not that easy to get in a jail in sweden, we dont like to lock people up.
> 
> Crack is not a thing in sweden, but if a mother is a druggie well then her kids will not live with her, they will end up with their dads or get fosterparents of some kind. She will get some help, but druggies here might end up homeless if she dont acutally get her shit togheter.


YOU DO PAY THOSE TAXES .. it is our money until the government forces the employer to take them away from you..

Go tell your employer you no longer wish to pay those taxes...lol

try running your own business and not paying taxes....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> People that get kids get extra cash each month and lots of paid time to spend whit the family.


so the government advocates for children by paying people to breed more


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> YOU DO PAY THOSE TAXES .. it is our money until the government forces the employer to take them away from you..
> 
> Go tell your employer you no longer wish to pay those taxes...lol
> 
> try running your own business and not paying taxes....


the taxes will be paid, because it is the emplyer that ends up with the shit if they dont pay it. If the give me all the money, the state sees it as my salary after taxes, and see to it that my employer pays taxes on that amount.

Running you own busniness is tax free, well, if you dont make any profit that is. Do you think it is wrong that buissness owners pays taxes?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> My wife is from Peru, her sister once said, I'm voting for Clinton cause he's going to give us this and that. Informed her the gov does not give anything without taking from someone else. She had a cash nanny job at the time. Once she started paying taxes she had a hissy fit, There's no free lunch.


The greatest joy of my life is when takers become payers and they get upset by the amount of the money that they are forced to give up in order to provide some other person the life they do not deserve


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> so the government advocates for children by paying people to breed more


Sounds a whole lot like the US!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> so the government advocates for children by paying people to breed more


yes, the swedish state has an interest that swedes get kids, that was the most important reason behind that rule. I dont rember if nazi-germany got it from us, or we from them, but they had it to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nazi Germany encouraged the middle class to breed and to eliminate the low classes, disabled and Jews.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Nazi Germany encouraged the middle class to breed and to eliminate the low classes, disabled and Jews.


yep, we sterlised the mentally retarded so they did not breed and there were at the time wery few jews in sweden, they did not count. The lower classes were not a problem for the swedish state.

Nazi-germany and Sweden at the time did see and learn a lot from eachother at that time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, seeing to it that the poor & eldely have a somewhat decent life shurley must be the root cause of us problems. And since you dont, life in the us really really sucks for people without money, you must at this point be doing really well? And yes you are if you are really really rich, but they still want more from you, so off to work for freedom!


Here Swed, this is for you how many of the "poor" think about being on welfare, and no, it's not a color thing, there is just as many white professional welfare people as any other, maybe more. This is just one, Youtube search "bragging about being on welfare" and get your fill:




I have no problem with "helping" someone in need, keyword here is HELPING but there are so many leaches, that don't work, won't work, and never will, they only want what is "entitled" to them, and think people who do work are just suckers.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Here Swed, this is for you how many of the "poor" think about being on welfare, and no, it's not a color thing, there is just as many white professional welfare people as any other, maybe more. This is just one, Youtube search "bragging about being on welfare" and get your fill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, that is not a good thing at all. Here the system is more that people that are on welfare are harrased by the state and must constatly show how many jobs they have seeked or in other ways. living on welfare here means that you have ok with money but must comply if they tell you to get this or that education, you can never turn a job down if you are living on welfare, if you do, well then you are on your own. You might also be forced to work for free on non-profit jobs if they say so. Like a friend of mine, he lives on the system and they after some months told him he now must go to a place and scan old pictures so they are accessible from a computer and can be systemised/acsessd/saved and he dont get paid for that, exept from the social security.

Oh, and no one in sweden brags about living of the system, it gives as much status as bragging about you cant neither read or use toiletpaiper.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh why do you guys over complicate things? The root of Americas problems is:
1. Corruption
2. Entitlement aka loss of work ethic
3. Lack of morals
4. Lack of responsibility for ones own actions


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yep, we sterlised the mentally retarded so they did not breed...


(Slippy gets out his notebook entitled *How To Get Rid of Libtard Progressives* and begins to write some notes; S T E R...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> No, acutally, economy grows when the gov is heavily involved, or were. Yours is heavily involved in weapons, so you produce a lots of weapons.
> All nations that has gotten out of powerty has done so with heavy gouverment involvment.
> 
> Saying that those that suffer should depend on charity (that also keeps them dependent forever) is a really immoral way to see the world in my opinion.


No, actually, that is incorrect, and so is the notion that gun control produces more weapons. The threat of gun control is what has caused gun sales to skyrocket.

Government involvement has stifled industry, and that is not only proved in the U.S.

You know what is immoral? Taking from Peter to give to Paul. That is what the government does.

You know what is good and moral? Community members helping one another. Not only is it moral, but it also makes sure that proper peer pressure is brought down on those who prefer not to work.

Your system is no more a utopia than ours, and the excuses and explanations you give are no different than what any bureaucrat or liberal offers here. Just like here, I can read that not everyone in your country buys the bill of goods being sold.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well, that is not a good thing at all. Here the system is more that people that are on welfare are harrased by the state and must constatly show how many jobs they have seeked or in other ways. living on welfare here means that you have ok with money but must comply if they tell you to get this or that education, you can never turn a job down if you are living on welfare, if you do, well then you are on your own. You might also be forced to work for free on non-profit jobs if they say so. Like a friend of mine, he lives on the system and they after some months told him he now must go to a place and scan old pictures so they are accessible from a computer and can be systemised/acsessd/saved and he dont get paid for that, exept from the social security.
> 
> Oh, and no one in sweden brags about living of the system, it gives as much status as bragging about you cant neither read or use toiletpaiper.


Well good, maybe something good has come out of this, your other post seem like you were saying we are just a bunch of rich Americans, who don't give a rat's ass about the poor, in reality, most, if not all of us, are hard working Americans, tired of leaches sucking off the system.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> No, actually, that is incorrect, and so is the notion that gun control produces more weapons. The threat of gun control is what has caused gun sales to skyrocket.
> 
> Government involvement has stifled industry, and that is not only proved in the U.S.
> 
> ...


so.. if the us army/air force/navy wont buy anymore tanks, planes, ships, missiles and on and on.. what private company would buy them instead? And if there were companies buying lots of tanks and stealth bombers.. well... thats creepy.

but if peter rigged the rules in his favor, or that they were rigged in his favor in generations before him, and there is 20 pauls that suffers and if you look closer, the pauls are the ones making peter rich because of the system.. well, then peter should be taxed so others can have a decent life.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well good, maybe something good has come out of this, your other post seem like you were saying we are just a bunch of rich Americans, who don't give a rat's ass about the poor, in reality, most, if not all of us, are hard working Americans, tired of leaches sucking off the system.


I can understand that, but from what I see, those leeches are telling you the poor are the problem and it its they that drains your money. And that makes no sence to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> so.. if the us army/air force/navy wont buy anymore tanks, planes, ships, missiles and on and on.. what private company would buy them instead? And if there were companies buying lots of tanks and stealth bombers.. well... thats creepy.
> 
> but if peter rigged the rules in his favor, or that they were rigged in his favor in generations before him, and there is 20 pauls that suffers and if you look closer, the pauls are the ones making peter rich because of the system.. well, then peter should be taxed so others can have a decent life.


Apples and oranges, as far as I can figure. Except for the fact that Peter easily rigs a system of socialism. Again, something that is proved in a socialist system. That system being the U.S.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The military is one thing the government should spend money on.... 

America does not run on military purchases... it runs on people buying TV's and gas and food and clothes..etc

the issue is the government...WE THE PEOPLE in America did very well before the welfare class happneed why... local communities helped their local people out... if there was a family that was lazy or the husband did not want to work.. the community made sure the children were feed but did not offer extra... if there was a family that were willing to work they would get a ton of help

now the charity is given out by some heartless person in DC and it is going to some faceless person in chicago/LA/montana/florida - the local community is out of the loop and their is no local control

again we did very well for the first almost 200 years without the government involved in charity


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought this was a Prepper / Survivalist Forum?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> I thought this was a Prepper / Survivalist Forum?


yes, and discussing the possible root of a problem is relevant as far as I see it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

the real root of Americas problems are simple
I was aloud to BREED for some strange reason
and the main one is obamacare because i just want to blame it so i can troll
sorry had to say it the urge was to for my simple 1 tracked mind


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see wrote all 73,000 pages of the Obama Care law.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

James m said:


> I thought this was a Prepper / Survivalist Forum?


Discussion of the root of he problem helps us to ID those that will be the ZOMBIES

The reason the great depression did not turn into ferguson was becuase most folks had a moral compass and they knew..if you do not work you do not eat

NOW - the guberment is RESPONSIBLE for that check that lets folks buy food... once that check stops.... the zombies will need to replace that income


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

True socialism will never work for long, People in power are always greedy and they will take more and more so the people get less and less.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I hear a little voice in my head telling me a real shtf will get rid of the most of the lazy pretty quickly. 

Read my signature


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem is that the average American has below average intelligence.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

First off, I am no fan of socialism. As we saw with the iron curtain, communism and socialism simply cannot compete with a money-factory like capitalism. Our system is designed to print money. No comparison at all.

However, capitalism is great for capitalists, ergo, it is great for the rich, and those with the funds to capitalize on the situation. For us poor and middle class it is actually a wee bit discriminatory. It is for this reason that America uses components of both. Capitalism for the rich and upper middle class, and socialism as a safety net (guvt cheese, social security, Obamacare, etc). A pure system of either would be a bad thing, but the two elements together are like chocolate in peanut butter. 

But as preppers, you should not shy away from socialism because it is very likely that in the early days after an event, you yourself will be one of the people imposing just such a commerce system. In any emergency there will be some kind of critical provisions in limited supply. To ensure the survival of all, you will need to control the flow of those goods. This will be socialism in its barest form. In fact, during the early years, most of your practices will need to be 'One for all, and all for one' mentality. It takes a village to survive long term, and socialist practices will dominate the early years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Such a mentality was tried by the very first settlers to America. The community almost died as a whole during the first winter. It was abandoned afterward. I see no reason to try that, again because I don't think we are any smarter. As a matter of fact, too many of us have been conditioned to believe we are entitled to survive at others' expense.

By the way; there is a difference between capitalism and corporatism. Corporatism has strangled this nation, among other things.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> The problem is that the average American has below average intelligence.


 I agree and disagree with what you said
I am a way way way way way below average intelligence , I just happen to common scene and able to see the truth ,and it stands out like a large black house fly in a bowl fresh milk


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all the income generated over the last few decades came from this fearless, selfless intuitive and giving being shown below. Not only is he a great cook, he has a tv salary and syndication money. He's gotta be spreading something around! And, I really dig his unorthodox cooking strategies.


----------

